# looking for engine



## STEELIENATOR (Apr 6, 2006)

need a 380 fan or somting take its place 2001 ski doo touring any help would be apprecatited thank you


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Why can't you rebuild the one you have?


----------



## STEELIENATOR (Apr 6, 2006)

theres a crack in the bottom of block left side gas poring out & i dont know much about snowmoblie first one ever


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Those crank halves were used for many models. It shouldn't be hard to find a new set for it. Just don't buy one half, they are factory matched.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I bought a few parts off this guy for my sons sled, he's in Muskegon and had 2 complete 380 motors. 1 with estart and 1 without.

His name is Justin 1-231-215-9198 


Ryan


----------

